# الجغرافيا



## سلام العالم (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 

*الجغرافيا علم الموقع و مظاهر سطح الأرض (التضاريس) وتوزيع الكائنات الحية (الإنسان والنباتات والحيوان) على اليابسة وفي أعماق المياه. ويدرس الجغرافيون الأماكن التي يوجد فيها كل من الإنسان والحيوانات والنباتات وعلاقاتها بالأنهار والصحاري والجبال وغيرها من مظاهر السطح.كما يدرس الجغرافيون أيضًا أماكن وجود الجبال والأنهار والصحاري وغيرها من مظاهر السطح، وكيف وجدت هناك، ومدى أهمية موقعها. كلمة جغرافيا مشتقة من الأصل اليوناني جيوغرافيا. وتعني وصف الأرض. 

يبحث الجغرافيون عن الأسباب الكامنة وراء حدوث الظواهر الجغرافية على سطح الأرض. فهم على سبيل المثال قد يقومون بدراسة الزوابع الرّمليه وأسباب حدوثها، أو قد يحاولون اكتشاف الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى فيضان بعض الأنهار أكثر من غيرها. كما يبحث الجغرافيون أيضًا في أنماط النشاط الاقتصادي والسياسي والاجتماعي للإنسان؛ ويحاولون استنباط الأسباب التي من أجلها وجدت هذه الأنماط. مثال ذلك ما يقوم به الجغرافيون من تحليل لمواقع المدن في كافة أنحاء العالم. كما أنهم يحددون الصلة بين هذه المواقع وبين المناخ والتضاريس وغيرها من العوامل الأخرى. 

ويهدف الجغرافيون إلى معرفة الأسباب التي أدت الى تكوّن مظاهرسطح الأرض وتغيرها. ولهذا السبب فهم يدرسون المناخ والتغيرات التي تسببها بعض العوامل الطبيعية مثل: الرياح والماء،كما أنهم يهتمون بمعرفة التغييرات التي يحدثها الإنسان في سطح الأرض وكيف يتم ذلك. فَهُم على سبيل المثال، قد يحللون مدى تأثير التوسع الذي يطرأ على مدينة ما، على نهر مجاور. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن الجغرافيين يفحصون الطرق التي بها يتغير سطح الأرض بمرور الزمن. فقد يدرسون كيفية نمو مدينة ما، أو كيف كان يبدو وادي نهر ما، قبل مئات السنين.

ويستخدم الجغرافيون البيانات التي يستقونها من أهل العلم في شتى حقول المعرفة الأخرى التي تشمل: الجيولوجيا، وعلم الأحياء، وعلم الإنسان، وعلم الاقتصاد، والفيزياء، وعلم الاجتماع. فهم يمزجون هذه المادة بالبيانات التي يتوصلون إليها في أبحاثهم الخاصة للرد على التساؤلات التي تُثار حول سطح الأرض. وغالبًا مايدوِّنون نتائج أبحاثهم على الخرائط التي يستخدمونها أداة أساسية لهم. ويعتمد الجغرافيون أيضًا على وسائل أخرى لجمع معلوماتهم مثل الرحلات وإجراء المقابلات واستخدام الإحصاءات.

ماذا يدرس الجغرافيون 

تطرح الجغرافيا أربعة تساؤلات رئيسية تتعلق بما يلي: 1- الموقع: 2- العلاقات المكانية 3- الخصائص الإقليمية 4- العوامل التي تغيِّر سطح الأرض.


الموقع. تتمثل إحدى المهام الرئيسية للجغرافيين في تحديد وتسجيل موقع الأماكن، والمظاهر الأرضية، والسكان، والأنشطة البشرية. ولتحقيق ذلك فقد قسم الجغرافيون سطح الأرض إلى خطوط وهمية أطلقوا عليها اسم خطوط الطول (الزوال) وخطوط أو دوائر العرض. وتتقاطع هذه الخطوط في زوايا قائمة تشكل شبكة، ويحدد الجغرافيون مواقع هذه المظاهر بوساطة عملية قياسية رياضية تعرف باسم المساحة. وتنقل هذه البيانات إلى الخريطة التي ترسم عليها هذه الشبكة. وبهذا يتمكن الجغرافيون من التحقق من أي موقع على سطح الأرض أو التعرف عليه.


العلاقات المكانية. هي العلاقات التي تنشأ بين الأماكن والمظاهر الأرضية والمجموعات البشرية نتيجة لموقعها. وقد تكتسب العلاقات المكانية أهمية في تطور مكان ما، والأنشطة التي يزاولها سكانه. ومثال ذلك نمو الكثير من المدن الصناعية على طول طرق المواصلات المهمة أكثر من نموها بالقرب من مناطق الترسبات المعدنية الغنية.


الخصائص الإقليمية. يكتفي القليل من الناس بمعرفة موقع ما فحسب. بينما يبغي الكثيرون التعرف على خصائصه.كما أن الغالبية منهم تؤثر معرفة صنوف الناس الذين عاشوا فيه، وكيف يبنون مدنهم، وكيف يستغلون أرضهم. وهم يبغون أيضًا معرفة مظاهر سطح الأرض والمناخ، وأنواع الحيوانات والنباتات التي توجد هناك.


عوامل تغير سطح الأرض. تتغير القشرة الأرضية باستمرار. كما تحدث الأنشطة البشرية بعض التغيرات. ومثال ذلك انتقال الناس من مكان إلى آخر وبناء أماكن جديدة للسكنى على الأرض التي كانت يومًا ما أرضًا زراعية. وهناك بعض تغيرات ناتجة من قوى الطبيعة مثال التعرية المائية التي تؤدي إلى نشأة الأودية، أو تيارات المحيطات التي تغيرخط الساحل. وأحياناً تتحد الأنشطة البشرية مع العمليات الطبيعية لتحدث تغيرات في القشرة الأرضية، وعلى سبيل المثال فقد توسعت الصحراء الكبرى في شمالي إفريقيا جزئيًا، بسبب جنوح المزارعين إلى رعي مواشيهم بشكل مكثف في مناطق الأعشاب المجاورة لإقليم الساحل. كما يرجع هذا التوسع أيضاً إلى سنوات الجفاف الحاد الذي تعرضت له الصحراء في السبعينيات والثمانينيات من القرن العشرين. فالجغرافيون يدرسون مثل هذه العمليات، لكي يكتشفوا كيف تطور الشكل الظاهري للأرض في الماضي، وللوقوف على كيفية التغيير الذي قد يطرأ مستقبلاً.

أقسام الجغرافيا 

ينظم الجغرافيون دراستهم للأرض وفق طرق أو مناهج شتى، حيث يقسمون علمهم هذا إلى الجغرافيا الإقليمية، والجغرافيا الموضوعية. وقد يصنفون فروع الجغرافية حسب ما تتناوله هذه الفروع من موضوعات ذات صلة بالبيئة الطبيعية أو النشاط البشري.


الجغرافيا الإقليمية والجغرافيا الموضوعية. تتناول الجغرافيا الإقليمية بالدراسة كل أو معظم العناصر الجغرافية لمنطقة، أو إقليم، مجتمعة، من حيث تأثيرها على بعضها بعضًا، بغرض إبراز خصائص ذلك الإقليم أو شخصيته. ومثال ذلك ما يقوم به الجغرافيون الذين يدرسون طبيعة إقليم الخليج العربي من حيث مناخه وتكوين أرضه وموارده الطبيعية. كما أنهم أيضًا يدرسون سكانه وشؤونهم الدينية واللغوية وتقسيماته السياسية. 

أما الجغرافيا الموضوعية فتركز على دراسة مظهر واحد من مظاهر الأرض أو نشاط بشري وتوزيعه على سطح الأرض كله. فأنماط نوعية التربة وأنماط النقل بالطرق الحديدية على نطاق العالم تُعَدُّ مثالاً للمنهج الموضوعي في الدراسات الجغرافية.


الجغرافيا الطبيعية. وهي التي تهتم بمواقع المظاهر الأرضية مثل: اليابسة، والماء، والمناخ وعلاقة كل منها بالآخر وبالأنشطة البشرية، وبتلك القوى التي تؤدي إلى إيجادها وتغييرها. فالجغرافيا الطبيعية تشمل الجيومورفولوجيا (دراسة أشكال سطح الأرض)، وعلم المناخ، والجغرافيا الحيوية، وعلم المحيطات، وجغرافيا التربة.

الجيومورفولوجيا. هي دراسة أشكال سطح الأرض، بما في ذلك توزيعها وأصولها (أي نشأتها)، والقوى التي تحدث تغييرات فيها. فالباحثون في هذه الظواهر يدرسون أين تحدث الانهيارات الجليدية والزلازل وكيف يتحرك الركام الجليدي. ويدرسون العلاقة بين أشكال سطح الأرض والأنشطة البشرية.
علم المناخ. يركز هذا العلم على دراسة أنماط المناخ. ويدرس الباحثون في المناخ بعض العوامل المناخية مثل درجة الحرارة والأمطار والرطوبة، كما يدرسون أيضاً كيفية التغيرات المناخية ومدى تأثرها بالنشاط البشري. 

الجغرافيا الحيوية. ويتكون هذا العلم من الجغرافيا النباتية والجغرافيا الحيوانية. ويدرس الباحثون في الجغرافيا النباتيه أنماط نمو النباتات، وكيف تؤثر التغييرات في كل من المناخ والتربة والنشاط البشري في هذه الأنماط. ويطلق على الجغرافيا النباتية أيضًا اسم فيتوغرافيا. ويدرس الباحثون في الجغرافيا الحيوانية الأسباب التي أدت إلى توسع حياة حيوانات معينة في إقليم ما دون غيره. كما يدققون البحث في هجرات الحيوانات والعوامل التي تؤثر في تحركاتها.

علم المحيطات. ويشمل دراسة تيارات المحيطات المائية والأمواج وحركة المد والجزر. والمتخصصون في هذا العلم يبحثون أيضًا في جغرافيا قيعان المحيطات.

جغرافيا التربة. تتناول توزيع الأنواع المختلفة من التربة في جميع أنحاء العالم، ويدرس الباحثون في جغرافيا التربة كيف يؤثر اختلاف أنواع التربة، على نوع وكمية المحاصيل التي تنتج في منطقة ما، وكيف تتأثر التربة الزراعية بطرق الزراعة المستخدمة في كل منطقة.


الجغرافيا البشرية. ويركز هذا العلم على دراسة أنماط النشاط البشري وأوجه صلتها بالبيئة. وتشمل الميادين المتخصصة في الجغرافيا البشرية كُلاً من الجغرافيا الحضارية، وجغرافيا السكان، والجغرافيا الاجتماعية وجغرافيا المدن، والجغرافيا الاقتصادية، والجغرافيا السياسية، والجغرافيا التاريخية.
الجغرافيا الحضارية. وهي تدرس موقع وانتشار المعتقدات والعادات وغيرها من الخصائص الحضارية، فقد يدرس الباحثون في الجغرافيا الحضارية على سبيل المثال انتشار مجموعة من المعتقدات الدينية. أو قد يفحصون كيفية تغير جزء من الرقعة الأرضية نتيجة ممارسات حضارية من قبل السكان الذين يعيشون فيها.

جغرافيا السكان. وهي التي تهتم بدراسة أنماط السكان والأسباب التي أدت إلى تغير هذه الأنماط. ويتطرق الباحثون في جغر افيا السكان إلى معرفة معدل المواليد والوفيات والتحركات السكانية وحجم الأسر وغيرها من البيانات الإحصائية ذات الصلة.

الجغرافيا الاجتماعية. وهي التي تبحث في العلاقات بين المجموعات البشرية. ويحاول الباحثون في الجغرافيا الاجتماعية تحليل كيفية تأثير هذه العلاقات الاجتماعية في الأماكن التي يعيشون ويعملون ويتنزهون فيها.

جغرافيا المدن. وهي تهتم بدراسة المدن وغيرها من المناطق الحضرية. ويفحص الباحثون في الجغرافيا المدنية كيف أن الموقع قد يكون ذا أهمية في تطور المدن. كما قد يبحثون في الأماكن التي تعيش فيها الجماعات المختلفة في مدينة ما، أو الأسباب التي أدت إلى نمو الأحياء الفقيرة إلى ما آلت إليه.

الجغرافيا الاقتصادية. وهي تهتم بدراسة الموقع وتوزيع الأنشطة الاقتصادية مثل: التعدين والصناعة والزراعة. ويدرس الباحثون في الجغرافيا الاقتصادية العلاقات المكانية والبيئية والعوامل البشرية التي تؤثر في تطور ونمو مثل هذه الأنشطة. وتشمل هذه العوامل: المواصلات والقوى العاملة والمناخ وموارد الثروة.

الجغرافيا السياسية. وهي تبحث في الطرق التي يسلكها الناس في الأماكن المختلفة، فيما يقررون أو يكسبون أو يستخدمون السُلطة داخل نظام سياسي. ويدرس الباحثون في الجغرافيا السياسية موضوعات مختلفة مثل التغيرات في الحدود السياسية، ومشكلات التقلبات السياسية، وطرق الاقتراع.
الجغرافيا التاريخية. وهي تدرس كيف كانت الأماكن في الماضي. ويتطرق الباحثون في الجغرافيا التاريخية إلى ما طرأ على الأماكن وأنماط النشاط البشري من تغير على مدى الزمن، والعوامل الجغرافيّة التي سببت هذه التغيرات.

كيف يعمل الجغرافيون

يستخدم علماء الجغرافيا طرقاً أو مفاهيم بحث متخصصة في دراسة المظاهر الأرضية والأنشطة البشرية. وتتضمن هذه الطرق: 1- الدراسة الميدانية 2- رسم الخرائط 3- إجراء المقابلات 4- الطرق الكمية 5- استخدام الأجهزة العلمية.


الدراسة الميدانية. اعتمد الناس منذ أزمنة بعيدة على الملاحظة المباشرة وسيلة للتعرف على سطح الأرض، والأنماط الناتجة عن النشاط البشري. وقد ظلت الملاحظة المباشرة طريقة مهمة للبحث عند الجغرافيين حتى يومنا هذا. فهم غالبا مايسافرون إلى منطقة ما للإجابة عن أسئلة خاصة بهذه المنطقة، أو لمعرفة العلاقات الجغرافيّة غير المألوفة. ولنضرب لذلك مثلاً، فقد يدرس الجغرافيون مظهر منطقة ما، إذ أن ذلك يساعدهم على تصميم المباني الجديدة أو المتنزهات، أو قد يلاحظون رقعة زراعية تعاني من التآكل.


رسم الخرائط. هو أحد الأنشطة الأساسية للجغرافي. إذ يمكن إظهار الكثير من جوانب البحث الجغرافي على الخرائط، وقد يختار الجغرافيون بعض المعلومات المعقدة عن رقعة ما، ويقدمونها لنا بشكل مبسط على الخريطة. وبهذه الطريقة يتمكنون بسهولة من وصف الموقع والخصائص وأنماط العناصر الجغرافيا. ويطلق على الجغرافيين الذين يتخصصون في تصميم هذه الخرائط اسم كارتوجرافيين. أي فنانين في رسم الخرائط الجغرافيا. 


إجراء المقابلات. إن بعض الأسئلة التي يطرحها الجغرافيون، لا يمكن الإجابة عنها بوساطة الملاحظة وحدها. وأحيانًا يريد الجغرافيون دراسة مواقف الناس ووجهة نظرهم تجاه أماكن معينة، أو مدى تأثر الأماكن المجاورة لهم بمعتقداتهم وأنشطتهم. وهم يحصلون على هذه المعلومات من استبانة مجموعات من الناس. وقد جرت العادة على أن الباحثين لا يجرون المقابلة مع المجموعة برمتها، بل يجرون مقابلاتهم مع جزء من المجموعة ينتقى علميًا، ليمثل المجموعة بأكملها. ويطلق على هذه العملية عملية انتقاء الأفراد من رقعة ما تُعرف باسم العينة المكانية.


الطرق الكمية. غالبًا مايفحص الجغرافيون نتائج أبحاثهم بالحاسوب، وذلك باستعمال الطرق الرياضية والإحصائية الكمية. وتمكنهم هذه الطرق من تبسيط المعلومات المعقدة، وذلك لتقديمها في شكل يسهل فهمه. وتساعد هذه الطرق الكمية الجغرافيين على إيجاد أنماط في العناصر الجغرافية، كما أنها تحدد أي العوامل تؤثر في عنصر بعينه وبطريقة مباشرة. ويمكن رسم الخرائط أيضًا بوساطة الحاسوب.

استخدام الأجهزة العلمية. استخدام الأجهزة العلمية ضروري في الكثير من الأبحاث الجغرافية. ويستخدم الجغرافيون أجهزة الاستشعار عن بعد، وذلك لتبيان أو لدراسة المظاهر الطبيعية الكبيرة جدًا التي يصعب الوصول إليها. وهذه الأجهزة ماهي إلا أدوات تستخدم في ملاحظة البيانات وتسجيلها من مدى بعيد. وتشمل هذه الأجهزة. آلات التصوير الجوي، وآلات تصوير الأقمار الصناعية، والأفلام ذات الأشعة تحت الحمراء التي لها حساسية حرارية، والرادار. وتسجل هذه الآلات التصويرية بيانات عن نظم الطقس وأنماط النمو النباتي ووجود التلوث. كما يبين التصوير بالأشعة تحت الحمراء بيانات خافية عن العين المجردة. مثال ذلك، التصوير بهذه الأشعة يبين الأشجار المصابة والصحيحة بألوان مختلفة، مع أن هذه الأشجار تبدو متشابهة للعين البشرية المجردة. كما يلتقط الرادار المحمول جوًا صورًا مشابهة للصور الجوية بغض النظر عن الطقس والوقت سواء بالليل أو بالنهار. 

ويستعمل الجغرافيون بعض الأدوات العلمية لقياس الخصائص البيئية. مثال ذلك ما تقيسه وما تسجله مقاييس الطقس من درجات الحرارة والرطوبة وسرعة الرياح واتجاهاتها والضغط الجوي. كما يستخدم الجغرافيون أدوات مسح للتحقق من ضبط مواقع المظاهر السطحية، وقياس أبعادها بالنسبة للمظاهر الأخرى. فبعض المظاهر الأرضية تبدو كبيرة للغاية وبعضها يتغير تغيرًا بطيئًا، مما يمكن الجغرافيين من دراستها دراسة جيدة، وذلك بعمل نموذج مصغر لإحدى هذه الظاهرات. ويستخدم الجغرافيون النماذج لدراسة بعض العمليات الجغرافية مثل انسياب الأنهار، وما تحدثه الرياح من تعرية، وتحركات الركامات الجليدية، وآثار الأعاصير المدارية.

نبذة تاريخية 


البدايات. اكتشف الإنسان العالم الذي يحيط به منذ الأزمنة السحيقة. أي منذ فجر التاريخ. فرحل الكثير من الناس القدامى مثل المصريين والفينيقيين عبر الجزء الأكبر من أوروبا وإفريقيا. وكان ترحال هؤلاء المكتشفين القدامى أولاً بسبب التجارة والغزو. وكان في رحيلهم إلى بقاع غير مألوفة إضافة لما هو معروف عن هذه الأماكن. كما أنهم اكتسبوا حذقًا ومهارة في رسم الخرائط. إلا أن الخرائط المبكرة ما هي إلا رسومات غير متقنة تبين المسافة والاتجاه. ولما أصبح التنقل أمرًا عاديًا صارت الخرائط أكثر دقة وتفصيلاً.

ويرجع الفضل للإغريق الذين سبقوا العالم الغربي إلى دراسة الجغرافيا بطريقة منظمة. فقد حاولوا أن يتبينوا كيف أن الظواهر الجغرافية لإقليم ما تؤثر في أنشطة السكان، وابتداءً من القرن السادس قبل الميلاد، وما بعده بقليل، رسم الإغريق خرائط لشواطئ البحر بإقليمهم، كما أنهم أبحروا في البحر المتوسط. وفي القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد تقريبًا حسب العالم الرياضي اليوناني إيراتوسثينيز محيط الكرة الأرضية، إلا أن حسابه كان خاطئاً بنحو 80كم. وبعد مضي مائتي سنة تقريباً كتب العالم اليوناني سترابو سبعة عشر مجلداً عن جغرافيا العالم المعروف حينذاك.

كما أسهم الرومان أيضًا في دراسة الجغرافيا أثناء حملاتهم العسكرية الواسعة النطاق. وفي سنة 100م وما بعدها بقليل نال بطليموس شهرة واسعة لمهارته في رسم الخرائط، ودراساته الفلكية، وبالرغم من أنه ثبت فيما بعد خطأ الكثير من نظرياته إلا أن الكثير من الناس كانوا يعتقدون بصحتها لعدة قرون. وفي الحقيقة، أن خطأه في تقدير المسافة بين أسبانيا والصين هو الذي شجع كريستوفر كولمبوس على القيام برحلته الشهيرة في سنة 1492م. وقد أبحر كولمبوس ـ وهو قبطان بحري إيطالي ـ من أسبانيا باحثًا عن الطريق البحري الغربي الذي يؤدي إلى آسيا وبدلاً من ذلك رست سفنه في أمريكا.

وفي مستهل العصور الوسطى في أوروبا ـ وهي حقبة استمرت من القرن الخامس الميـلادي تقريباً إلى القـرن العاشر الميلادي ـ فُقدَت غالبية المعلومات الجغرافية التي دوّنها الإغريق والرومان، وبالرغم من ذلك فلقد استمر المسلمون في العصور الوسطى في شمالي إفريقيا في دراسة الجغرافيا، وفي القيام باكتشافات خاصة بهم. انظر: فضل العرب في التقدم الجغرافي في هذه المقالة.


عصر الاكتشاف. بدأ الأوروبيون خلال العصور الوسطى المتأخرة، التي استمرت من القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي إلى القرن السادس عشر الميلادي، في الترحال خارج حدودهم. فلقد رحل رجال الجيش إلى الشرق الأوسط إبان الحروب الصليبية، وقاموا بسلسلة من الحملات هناك. وفي القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي رحل التاجر الإيطالي ماركو بولو إلى الصين وسجل مغامراته في كتاب اشتمل على بيانات جغرافية عن الأراضي التي زارها وعن سكانها أيضًا. وبالرغم من ذلك لم يكن معظم الأوروبيين في القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي يعرفون إلا النزر اليسير عن جغرافيا العالم. وتبين غالبية الخرائط في هذه الفترة مناطق شاسعة غير معروفة وقد زينتها رسوم الأفعوان والثعابين المائية وغيرها من المخلوقات الخيالية.

وأثناء القرنين الرابع عشر والخامس عشر الميلاديين وما بعدهما بقليل بدأ الأسبان والبرتغاليون القيام برحلات استكشافية طويلة. ففي سنة 1492م رست سفن كولمبوس في أمريكا. وأبحر فاسكو دا جاما وهو بحار برتغالي، حول إفريقيا الجنوبية سنة 1497م، ووصل إلى الهند سنة 1498م. وفي سنة 1519م قام رحالة برتغالي آخر يدعى فرديناند ماجلان برحلة حول العالم. إلا أن ماجلان قتل أثناء رحلته، لكن أحد المراكب أكمل الرحلة. وفي هذا الوقت بدأ الهولنديون والإنجليز والفرنسيون كذلك في اكتشاف بعض الأراضي غير المعروفة. ونتج عن هذه الرحلات ثورة في المعرفة الجديدة عن الجغرافيا.

وبين القرنين السادس عشر والتاسع عشر الميلاديين رسم الرحالة الأوروبيون خرائط كثيرة لشمالي أمريكا وجنوبيها، وكذلكً دخل الأوروبيون الجزء الداخلي لإفريقيا. إبان السنوات القليلة من بداية القرن العشرين بينت الحملات الاكتشافية الكثير من المعلومات عن الشرق الأوسط والقطبين الشمالي والجنوبي. كما أنها فحصت قيعان المحيطات ورسمت خرائط لمظاهرها الأساسية. للاستزادة من المعلومات الخاصة بهذه الحملات، 


تطور الجغرافيا. كان الاعتقاد أن الجغرافيا والجيولوجيا يشكلان حقلاً واحداً للدراسة، وظل هذا الاعتقاد سائدًا إلى العشرينيات من القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي. وبعدئذ أصبح لكل واحد منهما ميدانه المستقل. وحازت الجغرافيا هذه المكانة بفضل أعمال الجغرافيْين الألمانيْين البارون ألكسندر فون همبولت وكارل ريتر.ولقد كان معظم الجغرافيين حتى سنة 1920م تقريباً يتخصصون في مجال الجغرافية الطبيعية. وبدأ الجغرافيون يركزون تدريجيًا على الصلات بين مظاهر الأرض والنشاط البشري. وقد قامت الجغرافيّة الأمريكية إلين تشرشل سمبل بتعريف الجغرافيا بأنها دراسة أثر البيئة على التاريخ البشري. كما درس كارل أورتوين ساور وهو من الولايات المتحدة أيضًا، الطرق المختلفة التي يرتب بها الناس ذوو الخلفيات الحضارية المختلفة محيطهم الطبيعي. وفي الثلاثينيات من القرن العشرين فحص الجغرافي الألماني والتر كريستالر الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى نمو وتوزيع الاستيطان البشري. وفي الخمسينيات من القرن العشرين تقدم تورستن هاغرستراند وهو سويدي الأصل، بنظريات عن إمكانية التنبؤ بانتشار العادات الإنسانية.


التطورات الحديثة. لقد تغيرت دراسة الجغرافيا تغيرًا كبيراً منذ عام 1950م، فاختارت الغالبية من الجغرافيين دراسة الجغرافيا البشرية وبخاصة جغرافيا المدن والجغرافيا الاقتصادية بدلاً من الجغرافيا الطبيعة. وهذا التخصص يؤكد أهمية تخطيط نمو المناطق الحضرية والاستغلال الأمثل للموارد الطبيعية. ويضاف إلى ذلك أن الجغرافيين قد حاولوا، محاولات شتى، التنبؤ بكيفية تأثير العمليات الطبيعية والبشرية على الأرض في المستقبل. ويعتمد الكثيرون لإجراء ذلك على الوسائل الرياضية والإحصائية. وعلى استخدام أجهزة الحاسوب بينما استمر غيرهم في الاعتماد أساساً على الدراسة الميدانية.

فَضْل العرب في التقدم الجغرافي 

إن التقصير في دراسة فضل العرب في تقدم الاكتشافات الجغرافيّة واضح كل الوضوح في الموسوعات والمراجع الجغرافيّة. ولعل هذا مرده إلى اعتناق الكثير من الباحثين النزعة التي تقول، إن هذا التقدم قد أحرزه اليونان والرومان أولاً، ثم تلتهما أمم أوروبية أخرى من إنجليز وفرنسيين وألمان وأسبان وغيرهم على مر السنين. وهذا قد أدى بدوره إلى إهمال الدور الحيوي الذي قام به العرب في هذا المجال.


الجغرافيا الوصفية الفلكية عند العرب. قبل أن يتعرف العرب على أهل أوروبا وقبل أن تنتقل العلوم والمعارف العربية إلى الأوروبيين وتترجم إلى اللغة اللاتينية، اهتم العرب بوصف جزيرتهم وبمشاهدة أماكنها فيما يعرف باسم الجغرافيا الوصفية. وكان البدو في ترحالهم من مكان إلى آخر يهتدون بما في السماء الزرقاء من النجوم المتلألئة في صفحتها الصافية، فكان لجو الجزيرة العربية ومناخها أثر فعال في تقدم الجغرافيا الفلكية عند العرب الذين أطلقوا عليها أحياناً اسم علم الأنواء. وهذا النهوض قد ساعدهم على كشف الكثير من الكواكب والأجرام السماوية التي مازالت تحمل أسماء عربية خالصة مثل زحل وعطارد والمريخ والزهرة والمشتري وغيرها.


الجغرافيا الرياضية. تلا ذلك تقدمهم فيما يعرف باسم الجغرافيا الرياضية، وهي مبنية على حسابات رياضية لتحركات الأجرام السماوية في فلكها، وفي تعاقب الليل والنهار، والفصول السنوية الأربعة. ولا غرو فهم الذين أبدعوا علم الجبر وحساب المثلثات واللوغاريتمات، واستخدموا هذا التقدم في الرياضيات في معرفة الكثير من حسابات الجغرافيا الفلكية. ولقد حظي هذا العلم بتقدم ملحوظ في عهد الخلفاء الأمويين والعباسيين.


الجغرافيا البشرية. كان لاتساع الفتوحات الإسلامية التي امتدت شرقًا وغربًا حتى وصلت إلى الأندلس، أثر واضح في التعرف الجغرافي على البيئات الجديدة التي خضعت للمسلمين، والتي زوَّدتهم بدورها بالكثير من الخرائط والبيانات عن عادات هذه الشعوب وطبائعها وتقاليدها فيما يعرف باسم الجغرافيا البشرية. ولنذكر هنا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر كتاب الخراج لكاتبه قدامة بن جعفر (ت 337هـ، 948م)، وكتاب أحسن التقاسيم في معرفة الأقاليم لكاتبه شمس الدين أبي عبدالله محمد بن أحمد المعروف بالمقدسي (ت 380هـ، 990م) وموسوعة جمال الدين أبي يحيى زكريا القزويني (ت 682هـ، 1283م) المعروفة باسم عجائب المخلوقات، وكتاب نخبة الدهر في عجائب البر والبحر لشمس الدين أبي عبدالله الدمشقي (ت 727هـ، 1326م).


الجغرافيا الاقتصادية والجغرافيا الإقليمية. ركز علماء الجغرافيا العرب في كتاباتهم منذ منتصف القرن الخامس الهجري على وصف الطبيعة وعجائبها وخصائص الشعوب وسكان البلدان الذين اتصلوا بهم وتعرفوا عليهم، مما أدى إلى ازدهار الجغرافيا البشرية والاقتصادية معاً، ونضيف إلى ذلك المعالم الوصفية للمدن والأقاليم التي زاروها عن طريق الترحال بالبر أو البحر، مما أدى إلى حدوث تقدم ملحوظ في الجغرافيا الإقليمية. وخير مثال على ذلك رحلات ابن بطوطة (ت779هـ- 1377م) في ربوع القارة الآسيوية.

هذا مما دفعهم إلى التعرف أكثر وأكثر على جغرافيا بعض البلدان النائية، سواء في إفريقيا أو آسيا أو في جزر المحيطات. وقد ساعد على ذلك دقة المشاهدة وعمق الملاحظة.ولذا يمكننا القول بأن الجغرافيين العرب قد سبقوا الإغريق والرومان في هذا الشأن، إذ إن معلوماتهم الجغرافيّة قد نالت قصب السبق، وذلك لاتساع ميدانهم الجغرافي باتساع رقعة أراضيهم. ومن الجدير بالذكر هنا ما أفصح به العالم المرموق عبدالرحمن بن خلدون(ت 808هـ - 1405م) في مقدمته الشهيرة عن طبائع البشر وسيرهم وعاداتهم وتفاعلهم مع بيئاتهم المختلفة. ونظراً لأهمية هذه المقدمة فقد ترجمت إلى معظم اللغات الأوروبية، وهذا مالم ينله أي كتاب عربي آخر.


العصور الوسطى والترجمة إلى اللاتينية. . في العصور الوسيطة وما تلاها من عصور النهضة العلمية في أوروبا كان للترجمة من العربية إلى اللاتينية شأن عظيم، فحظيت كتب العرب الجغرافية ـ سواء الوصفية أو الطبيعية أو الفلكية أو الرياضية ـ بنصيب كبير، مما أيقظ الفكر الأوروبي من سباته، فأنار ظلماته بعد أن تخبط في دياجيرها ردحاً من الزمن، إذ قام أفلاطون التيفولي وروبير الشستري وغيرهما بترجمة بعض الكتب الجغرافية العربية إلى اللغة اللاتينية في القرن السابع الهجري، الثالث عشر الميلادي. وأعقب هذا الازدهار حركةُ الكشوف الجغرافية التي استمرت حتى العصور الوسطى المتأخرة.

اقتصر الجغرافيون العرب على إصدار بعض المعاجم الجغرافية مثل: معجم ما استعجم لعبدالله بن عمرو البكري (ت 487هـ - 1094م)، و معجم البلدان لياقوت بن عبدالله الحموي (ت 627هـ - 1229م)، أو القيام بالرحلات التي جمعت بين الحقيقة والخيال، وبذلك تكون قد خرجت عن المفهوم الجغرافي العلمي. وخير مثال لذلك كتاب العمدة المهرية لكاتبه سليمان المهري.

لقد أسدى الجغرافيون العرب في فترة ازدهار بحوثهم واكتشافاتهم خدمة جليلة لتقدم العلوم الجغرافية، فأرسوا معالمها أولاً على أسس علمية صحيحة قبل أن ينقلها علماء ونساخ أوروبا في العصور الوسطى المبكرة والمتأخرة، وقبل أن يتمثلوها في أبحاثهم ومذكراتهم، لتصبح جزءًا لا يتجزأ من معلوماتهم الجغرافية، ومن حياتهم الفكرية بوجه عام كذلك، وهي التي ظهرت جلية واضحة في عصر النهضة والعصور التالية حتى عصرنا الحاضر.





وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​ 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة
*


----------

